# Dawson County Lease



## Murdock (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey folks just joined a 600 acre lease on Highway 52 near Amicalola Falls in Dawson County. Has 7 members now needing 5 more members at 400.00 each. This is good area with lots of sign, bears, and two big bucks taken last year. Only four guys hunted it last year. Most of the folks will not hunt much at all. Family environment. Camping area with no power. No drinking. Mixed terrain some thick pines, hardwoods, cutover, and creeks. Pm me or email if interested.
Murdock


----------



## dawsonhunter (Aug 19, 2005)

Murdock,

Where is the property located east or west of Amicalola Falls on SR 52? How close to the Lumpkin Co. Line?

DawsonHunter


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hwy 52*

I have some land to hunt in that same area, about a mile past the pumpkin farm, swa alot of sign, both deer and bear, just didn't hunt there last year. Good area and has plenty of game ,good population of turkeys in most of them woods too.shouldn't be too hard to fill up the openings ya'll have.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 19, 2005)

Murdock, good to meet you today. I sent you a pm.


----------



## tbasko (Aug 20, 2005)

Sent pm this morning


----------



## Murdock (Aug 20, 2005)

Good to meet you too Jim. Returned all pms. From Ellijay on 52 the property is 1.5 miles past the entrance to the Falls on the right. The main entrance is on Joe Chester Rd. We just joined and are looking to build a good club. No drinking. Most of the folks have kids that hunt. The property has not been hunted much at all. One side of it was not hunted at all last year. We need to get at least four more members for a total of 12. The club president told me that he will only hunt a couple of weekends and most of the folks are in the same boat. We are going to have some work days and try and put in several food plots and clear lanes. Let me know if interested. Two bears were killed last year. The president told me there are some big deer on it.
Murdock


----------



## Murdock (Aug 20, 2005)

Craig, You are in the same area. We saw good sign as well. Looks to be a real good area.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Aug 20, 2005)

*Dawson Lease*

Murdock  Pm Sent
                                         ****er


----------



## dawsonhunter (Aug 20, 2005)

Murdock,

Sent you a PM.

Dawsonhunter


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2005)

What about coon hunting.Do yall allow it?


----------



## Good Boy (Aug 21, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Birdman (Aug 22, 2005)

*Dawson County*

Murdock sent you a PM


----------



## Murdock (Aug 22, 2005)

Returned all pms. Two guys joined Saturday after looking at the lease. The other two weren't able to join. We still need two more. We are trying to keep this family oriented and to keep it a good lease. No drinking and rules are no guets except wife and children are welcome. Would like a couple of work days from each member. Have answered all pms in order. 
Murdock


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 22, 2005)

Your inbox is full.  Can you let me know where on Joe Chester Road so I can drive by and look at the location?


----------



## Murdock (Aug 23, 2005)

Returned pms. Looking forward to hunting with ****er, tbasko and bud, GoodBoy (Wade) soon to be home from Iraq.

 Murdock


----------



## CMG Hunter (Aug 23, 2005)

*THANKS Murdock*

Thanks for the phone call.Glad to here i'm in.
Once again thanks for the oppurtunity to hunt in a club without the drinking.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 26, 2005)

We are full. Look forward to meeting you all soon.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 26, 2005)

*Next year....*

If you have any openings next year let me know. I'd like to know more about the property and the club rules. But from what I have read here it souds great. I have an ATV with a disk harrow for planting food plots. And take an active role in QDM.

I have a 12 year old son that is just getting into hunting with me. I'm also an NRA instructor and soon to be a DNR hunter education instrutor.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 26, 2005)

Steve, man I wish I had talked to you before we got full. We need to get some folks who will work. I know some of the guys said they will help. We have some work to do to make the lease a good one. If anyone backs out or doesn't get the dues in I will let you know.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 26, 2005)

Murdock said:
			
		

> Steve, man I wish I had talked to you before we got full. We need to get some folks who will work. I know some of the guys said they will help. We have some work to do to make the lease a good one. If anyone backs out or doesn't get the dues in I will let you know.




Thanks Mudock.  I would love to see the land one weekend. Maybe I can visit for lunch one weekend that I'm not at my other lease. Do you have a web site? Here is the one for the club I'm with now www.halfmoonhuntclub.com


----------



## tbasko (Sep 9, 2005)

*Need 2 more members*

Two unexpected members have dropped out. Have two openings. Will be at the property Saturday morning at 9 a.m., Sept 10. For directions and more information, pm me and I'll respond quickly.


----------



## appalachianfoothills (Sep 12, 2005)

Tbasko, 

I have been corresponding with Murdock about the lease. Unfortunately, I cannot do it this year as I have made a commitment to another; however, I am and will be interested next year, for sure, if there are openings. An outside chance of swinging both this year is a possibility, but I am uncertain and I did not want you folks hanging on a promise, as obviously two other potential members did. I will stay informed over the next few days and check back if I can swing both sets of clubs, provided an opening still exists.

Please inform Murdock of this email as well.

Appalachianfoothills.


----------



## tbasko (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the response, two others did indeed join over the weekend. By the way, Murdock had to drop out.


----------



## Murdock (Sep 12, 2005)

Guys my apologies! I am still trying to work something out to join, but had some things come up right when dues were to be paid and couldn't swing it. I had to drop out after working to get the club together. I talked to Tracey and hopefully will work something out if not in time this year maybe next. Good luck to all.


----------



## Robk (Sep 12, 2005)

Wish I had an extra 400 to spare...


----------

